# Showcasing our barn Part 1



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I would like to share some pictures of our barn, which my girlfriend (aka Bob the builder) designed and we built together.
It is a 16'x32' building, height is 12' on the west wall and 8' on the east wall.
It has four stalls, a chicken coop, a milk room and a hay room, as well as a hay loft.
All animals have access to a spot by the window, which is important, because of our cold winters (the coldest days are always sunny).
The first picture was taken from the mlk room door, showing the aisle between buck stalls (left) and girl stall, kids' stall and chicken coop (right).









Below is the same aisle viewed from the other side, looking towards the milk room.










On the bucks' side, we have 2 narrow, long stalls for one buck each. These two were best friends until they hit their first rut. After trying to keep them together, but having to treat their forehead wounds a few times, Bob the builder came up with this ingenious design. The two live peacefully side by side, can see, smell and kiss each other, but can't hit, because there is no room to back up. Both have ramps that go up to the window, which is where they spend a lot of time, suntanning and keeping an eye on their girls across the aisle.



















In their eating area they can't see each other, so there is no stress while eating.
The ramps are used a lot for exercising.

On the other side of the aisle, the 2 girls have some floor space, a "winter sleeping nest" that you can't see, and a ramp that goes past the kids stall, up to the window.










Here is May on her balcony, which is side by side with the kids' balcony.










The kids' stall has a small floor space with a sleeping hut, an intricate ramp up to their balcony.










Below is Coco at the top of the ramp. In the back you see the hay in the loft.









Here is Jersey coming up to the balcony.









The kids can see the bucks on the other side of the aisle.










I will have a part 2, to show the rest.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Have you constructed all that! Wow!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks!
Yup, we did all that, and un-did and re-did a number of things.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Wow! That is a maze of a barn! Do you get lost in there during feeding time lol? 

Do they have an outdoor area/pasture as well?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clever::great:

Love it. :neat:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Wow! That is a maze of a barn! Do you get lost in there during feeding time lol?
> 
> Do they have an outdoor area/pasture as well?


Not lost, no, but I bump my head so etimes, when cleaning the balconies!
Definitely built for small animals and small people!

Here are pictures of their outdoor areas:
This is a 4 goat feeder, that keeps hay dry, minimizes waste, offers wind block and serves as a climbing structure.








Hay is held in by slats, and the goats have to keep their heads in the keyholes to eat.

















Currently Momo is in here by himself, so he has to do all the posing.
Eventually, this area is going to be for my girls/wethers.
It has the most play structures.


















The girls have a smaller version of this feeder, for 2 animals.








Also comes with a sun roof.









We have 8' fences around them, because there are loose dogs in the neighborhood.









Smaller buck pen with 1 person feeder.









The little guys are currently in the garden, with a club house.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow this is awesome! Love it! if we had smaller breed and more land I'd love to have a setup like this! We're getting ready to build a new doe shelter for our Boer does next to the barn and I need to keep it simple (so we can get it done ASAP), but want to make sure it suits our needs! It's definitely not easy to plan stuff like this so kudos to your girlfriend!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks!
Good luck with your new shelter!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I especially like the play tools!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really neat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjob::great:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@CaramelKittey 
Coco stuck his head out on one of the top pictures.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> @CaramelKittey
> Coco stuck his head out on one of the top pictures.


I see him in the second picture! He is so cute! By the way, that barn is really nice! We are looking to rebuilding our goat setup since we got smaller goats, and more of them. I'll have to steal some ideas from your barn pictures...(shy)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> I see him in the second picture! He is so cute! By the way, that barn is really nice! We are looking to rebuilding our goat setup since we got smaller goats, and more of them. I'll have to steal some ideas from your barn pictures...(shy)


Just so you know, cleaning the platforms is a bit of a pain...


----------



## don1RR (Feb 1, 2020)

MadHouse, you've done a great job for them.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

don1RR said:


> MadHouse, you've done a great job for them.


Aaww, thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I love the idea of the balcony for the goats! I have a balcony indoor that my cat LOVES, and I’m sure goats would love climbing on a balcony and jumping around! Especially the babies!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@Minky 
There are some pics of structures on this thread.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@Michaela Van Mecl
Some pics of dry lot structures near the end of thread.
I use a limestone gravel, but it is hard to clean. I pick up poop every day and cover pee with more limestone once in a while.


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> @Michaela Van Mecl
> Some pics of dry lot structures near the end of thread.
> I use a limestone gravel, but it is hard to clean. I pick up poop every day and cover pee with more limestone once in a while.


Awesome... thank you!


----------

